# Newbie Embarrassing Lawn



## dhaas66 (Aug 5, 2019)

I am a homeowner in Southeastern PA. I have a sevice mow my lawn every week.

We have had some construction done around the house this year. Patio expansion and the driveway widened.

I am trying to get a much more uniform lawn in terms of density of grass and cut down on the obvious weeds.

The photos are since the construction. I threw 30# of grass seed down to grow in some very thin spots.


































This is what I have figured out so far...

Throwing grass seed is very good for the birds and the gutter in the street. When I rake with a garden rake and spread some seed, then follow with either peet or soil and water I get much better results.

I do not have any before pics but I am getting some grass growth but not thick coverage.

I would like to come up with a plan for the year to follow to get our lawn in much better shape.

Here is my make shift plan for this year.

I was going to lay the rest of the 20# of grass seed down in the fall. Not sure of the exact time...

In the spring, lay a pre-emergent with fertilizer to get handle on the weeds.

I am not too sure ont he spot weed spraying... ? Will it still be necessary after the pre-emergent?

I was planning on then using Milorganite throughout the season to improve growth. I like this product as I would have a hard time damaging the lawn with it.

Any advise, sources for product or tweaks to my plan would be great. 
As you can see, this lawn will never be a golf course but could be way better in terms of looks.

Thanks in advance.

David Haas


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Welcome!

Do .... not ... be embarrassed!

Hey, YOU HAVE A PLAN - that puts you in the top 20% and sets you up for greatness! :thumbup:

Suggest you *find the "Cool Season Lawn Guide" sticky top of this forum and start there*. (Make a pot of coffee, get comfortable and get reading - will save you TONS of time, money and frustration!)

Another awesome source of info for you will be the Lawn Reno logs - stick to the ones by members in your Zone and, you're on your way!!! :thumbup:

Best o' Success and Welcome, again!


----------



## dhaas66 (Aug 5, 2019)

Just posted some pics.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2019)

Your plan is good. I would spray some weeds also. Water dilligently after seeding. I'd get some landscaping rocks and mulch around those trees. They are dead spots and doesn't look like it will fill in with grass.


----------



## dhaas66 (Aug 5, 2019)

What should I use to spray the weeds?


----------



## dhaas66 (Aug 5, 2019)

What all around weed killer can I use so I don't have to be a mad scientist killing weeds?


----------



## dhaas66 (Aug 5, 2019)

That won't kill what little grass I have.


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

@dhaas66 don't be discouraged.. check out what I was able to do in my post of "What one year and a little knowledge can do".. go to my user profile and look in my topics. One year can make a big difference but lawn care is not done over night. Proud of my first year results but ready to continue it going forward.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check the cool season guide with the approach to weeds. Most weeds will be gone with a simple 3way product from the big box stores.


----------



## dhaas66 (Aug 5, 2019)

8/12/2019

Pulled the stakes on the protected area of the lawn.

Put Milorganite down on the whole lawn.

Plan on smoothing some areas around the driveway and will rake the rough spots once mowed.


----------



## dhaas66 (Aug 5, 2019)

I put down one bag of Milorganite for my ~5k lawn.

Nothing.... This was over a week ago.

?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

dhaas66 said:


> I put down one bag of Milorganite for my ~5k lawn.
> 
> Nothing.... This was over a week ago.
> 
> ?


If the soil has enough P and iron, you might not see anything. The 6% bag has 2% quick release N. If you use 1 bag for 5M, that is 0.38 lbs of N but the quick release N is 0.128 lbs of N. That's barely any N so you might not notice a difference. If you want a quick result, I would recommend a synthetic fertilizer. If you want to keep using Milo, I would put out another bag and you may need to wait a few weeks to see any results.


----------



## dhaas66 (Aug 5, 2019)

What synthetic fertilizer do you recommend?

Also, I was planning on overseeding. I know most say to seed now so germination is done before winter. Is there another approach to get the seed into the soil and it will germinate in the spring?

Thanks.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

dhaas66 said:


> What synthetic fertilizer do you recommend?
> 
> Also, I was planning on overseeding.  I know most say to seed now so germination is done before winter. Is there another approach to get the seed into the soil and it will germinate in the spring?
> 
> Thanks.


It is best to do a soil test to see what you need and what is low/high. Otherwise, in lieu of that, I would use a starter fert. Something like 24-25-4. Doesn't have to be that exact number but that's the idea. You won't use much also since it is much stronger than Milorganite. This is if you are seeding. If you aren't seeding, just a normal lawn fertilizer from the store like 32-0-5. Again, you won't use much.

Seeding in the early fall once summer heat stops, is best since it gives grass time to grow and establish roots before next summer. It'll grow until it gets really cold and then grow more in spring time. By the time summer comes, the grass will be strong and can stand up to hot temperatures better.

If you seed in the middle of winter or in early spring, it'll grow and look nice but it'll have a smaller root system. Once the heat of summer hits, it can't get enough water and a lot might die off. This is the drawback of winter/spring seeding. Winter seeding just gets it in the dirt so when the temps is good in the spring, it'll grow.

Early fall is the best time for the most success.


----------



## dhaas66 (Aug 5, 2019)

I put down starter fertilizer and weed and feed fertilizer.

Little late to seed I think especially with the weed and feed.

Should I spot kill the weeds now or wait until spring and use the better 3 sided approach?


----------



## dhaas66 (Aug 5, 2019)

I was going to try the fall nitrogen blitz but can't find Urea fertilizer in my area. Site one says its not in stock.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Use a tine cultivator to loosen the soil and seed the worst areas. Even with the weed and feed, I would do it.

Instead of urea, you could use ammonium sulfate, 21-0-0, or go to the local store and find the fertilizer with the least amount of slow release. It's on the label on the back of the bag.


----------



## dhaas66 (Aug 5, 2019)

9/30/19

Put down Penningtons Fall fertilizer with weed control.

We are not getting any rain lately in my area.

Has anyone tried hydroponic fertilizer on a lawn through a sprayer o hose end sprayer?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

dhaas66 said:


> 9/30/19
> 
> Put down Penningtons Fall fertilizer with weed control.
> 
> ...


Technically, fertilizer labelled for different plants just has different ingredients or different ratios. I would use any of it on the lawn. Just be sure to calculate the correct amount so you don't burn the grass. If you're not sure, post the fert (if it is liquid) with the label clearly visible. Need the bottle weight and % fert to do calculations.


----------



## dhaas66 (Aug 5, 2019)

When to thatch lawn? Wait until after 2nd mow? Or now as the grass is still somewhat dormant?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

dhaas66 said:


> When to thatch lawn? Wait until after 2nd mow? Or now as the grass is still somewhat dormant?


Def do it when the grass is growing.


----------

